

The long-lost art of thoughtfulness in blogging - keyist
http://blog.fogus.me/2011/03/27/the-long-lost-art-of-thoughtfulness-in-blogging/

======
swah
I miss Steve Yegge's posts. They were thought provoking, they reminded me of
what was cool in our field, what had to be improved...

